# Public Quail Hunting Directory



## coveyrise90 (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## preston (Jun 3, 2009)

*quail map*

great idea, Adam, i nominate you chief scout and head researcher.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 3, 2009)

Post Deleted
Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 3, 2009)

...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice idea Adam.  I will add Elmodel WMA in Baker Co.  west of Newton.  It is being managed for quail, has fields with small grains and irrigation, newly planted long leaf pines and wire grass are scattered through out the area too, plus numerous fallow fields.  It is in the heart of the Albany quail belt and is bordered by properties managed for quail.  It is generally good for a couple coveys late in the season, early in the season the birds are obviously easier to find.  

There is Silver Lake WMA down on Lake Seminole, and it looks like Apalachee (the one you posted about Adam).  It is brand new and I have not hunted it yet, but the local DNR said they are going to manage for quail there too.


----------



## Jim P (Jun 4, 2009)

We have a WMA that is state owned , Penholloway Swamp WMA, that is beeing set up for quail habitat the DNR is planting long leaf and planting food plots for small game, it should be good hunting in a year or two.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 5, 2009)

It is nice that the DNR is actually managing for quail now on some of their properties.  I sure hope this budget crunch passes before too long.  One or two more years of this and there won't be any funds for wildlife out there.  I guess it is time for us to step up and donate services and money for birds on public land.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 5, 2009)

...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 8, 2009)

Had a bunch of family come in this weekend and I wasn't able to get away. Hopefully, next weekend, I take a long drive and visit some WMAs.

Till then.

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 15, 2009)

...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 15, 2009)

Once again, nice pics Adam.  That fallow field looks like it is ate up with rag weed.


----------



## Canebrake (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice thread and photos Adam.  Is Apalachee in Alabama or Florida?


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 16, 2009)

...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 1, 2009)

I understand a tract has been clear cut at Chickasawhatchee, if that is true it should be good for a few coveys the next couple of seasons.  In the past, clear cuts on that WMA have always had birds, so my fingers are crossed.  I also understand that when it is replanted it is going to be done so in longleaf pines and wiregrass (I guess if the funds are there to do it).


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 1, 2009)

...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 6, 2009)

...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 26, 2009)

...


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Adam I'm pretty sure that Chickasawhatchee is the WMA my friend was telling me his cousin (a game warden in that area) is around a lot.  the GW's name is Chris Carlisle i believe I'll talk to my friend and try and get some info me might have some good info and pull to get some things going if that is his area.


----------



## preston (Jul 27, 2009)

*great report adam*

Adam the report is very encouraging. thanks


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 30, 2009)

I hunt that Wynfield boundry a good bit, have picked up a bird here and there.  There is actually some really good looking stands west of there too.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 31, 2009)

...


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 31, 2009)

good stuff Adam. thanks for sharing. I hope benning will be as 
good this year.


----------



## kirt (Sep 1, 2009)

*Q&A on Public Land*

Just had a few questions for ya please.

1.  Are the WMA's you listed sign in or is there a selection process for quail hunting?

2.  Is there any way to release birds in these areas besides the ones designated training areas?   If so do the standard seasons apply?

I was really intersting in obtaining these details on the chickasawhatchee WMA.  

Thanks


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 1, 2009)

...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 24, 2009)

...


----------



## irocz2u (Oct 25, 2009)

any   close  to  west  ga


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice pictures for River Creek, Coveyrise! 

Up until last year they had a quota hunt for quail, but I see they dropped the quota for a short 2 week season. (Jan 23-Feb 7)


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

*River Creek*

I was drawn for the quota hunt at River Creek a couple of years ago.  We did not put up any birds, had a couple of false points.

The habitat looked great.  We ran into the DNR biologist during the hunt, and he said that the Kauka's had managed it for deer more than for birds.  He said that the DNR had done some habitat work for quail and wanted to do more, but that there were budget issues.

He said that during the first hunt of the quota season that year, one of the parties had found four coveys.  There were I think two other parties while I was there, and I did not hear any shooting.

If it's not too far away for someone, I'd say it is definitely worth a try.   It's a pretty long haul for me.

Adam, this is a nice idea and you have put a lot of work into it.  Thanks!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 28, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I drove over to Apalachee WMA yesterday. I also tried going to Lake Seminole WMA but google maps is wrong on their mapping. They show a very large area to be part of the WMA. I clicked on satellite image and I could see a lot of open piney woods. I thought to myself, looks like it might hold a few birds. I'm sure it has few birds on it but I'll never really know. It turns out that land is actually a private plantation (Featherfields Plantation I think). There are several plantations down there. Pine Hill Plantation is only a couple miles down from it. Anyway, the gate was locked at the WMA so I couldn't go in and I didn't have directions to the new place, Silver Lakes. I'll go back sometime.
> 
> Photos from Apalachee.
> 
> ...



Featherfield Farms is owned by Johnny Wight here in Cairo . My buddy oversaw his river property here in Grady but he has large tract in the southern part of the county that is one of the best long leaf pine forests left in the country . I've been all through it helping them burn and would give an arm and a leg to be able to run the dogs .


----------

